# Hello from Florida.



## SgtMagic (Oct 9, 2016)

Hello fellow martial artist. 
My name is Mario and I Would like to tell you a little about myself. 
I have 3 hobbies of passion. 
One is Magic. I been a semi pro magician over 30 year. 
Two is my passion for firearms. 
I been training the public with firearms over 10 years here in Florida and have my own training center.
I also certified firearm instructors. Passion number three is Jujitsu. I was promoted to black belt in 1995 with Miyama-Ryu.

Here in Florida I will be joining a local Jujitsu school. 

Look forward to commenting with fellow Martial artist. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tames D (Oct 9, 2016)

Welcome. I saw David Copperfield in Vegas 20 years ago. We sat 10 feet from the stage, and became part of his act, unwillingly   The most amazing show I've ever seen!


----------



## Danny T (Oct 9, 2016)

Hey Mario,
Would that be in the Port Challotte area?
Good to have high level instructors to help with good information.


----------



## SgtMagic (Oct 9, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Welcome. I saw David Copperfield in Vegas 20 years ago. We sat 10 feet from the stage, and became part of his act, unwillingly   The most amazing show I've ever seen!



Hi Tames D, yes Dave is a fantastic magician and a nice guy. This is David and I.


----------



## SgtMagic (Oct 9, 2016)

Danny T said:


> Hey Mario,
> Would that be in the Port Challotte area?
> Good to have high level instructors to help with good information.



Hi Danny T, it would be my pleasure to help in anyway.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 9, 2016)

SgtMagic said:


> Hi Tames D, yes Dave is a fantastic magician and a nice guy. This is David and I.


Nice. Yeah, it was our 10th wedding anniversary, and he found out and invited us up on stage to be a part of his show.Great guy. Standing right next to him and I couldn't figure out how he did his stuff.


----------



## frank raud (Oct 9, 2016)

G'day. Enjoy your time with us.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 10, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Jenna (Oct 10, 2016)

SgtMagic said:


> Hello fellow martial artist.
> My name is Mario and I Would like to tell you a little about myself.
> I have 3 hobbies of passion.
> One is Magic. I been a semi pro magician over 30 year.
> ...


Oooh is there not some way to combine your magic with your Jujitsu?? Joint locks and sleight of hand.. wow.. awesome!!  Hey Mario good to have you aboard, make your self at home!


----------



## SgtMagic (Oct 11, 2016)

Jenna said:


> Oooh is there not some way to combine your magic with your Jujitsu?? Joint locks and sleight of hand.. wow.. awesome!!  Hey Mario good to have you aboard, make your self at home!



Hi Jenna,

Yes I have done magic on mat, it took lots of practice. It was for a ceremonial event, 
I don't want to try that again. Just looking forward to start my third passion.

Thanks for your comment[emoji846]


----------



## SgtMagic (Oct 11, 2016)

frank raud said:


> G'day. Enjoy your time with us.



Thank you Sir.


----------



## SgtMagic (Oct 11, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.



Thank you Sir.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your input on all three of your passions.

EDIT:  I hope you were not adversely effected by Matthew.


----------



## wingchun100 (Oct 11, 2016)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## donald1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello!

Im good at magic. hand me $20 and ill make not only the $20 disappear but myself too.


----------



## SgtMagic (Oct 12, 2016)

donald1 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Im good at magic. hand me $20 and ill make not only the $20 disappear but myself too.



Hi Donald1,

Then I could show you how I can turn a $20 bill into a $100 bill.[emoji4]

Sgt. Magic


----------



## SgtMagic (Oct 12, 2016)

oftheherd1 said:


> Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your input on all three of your passions.
> 
> EDIT:  I hope you were not adversely effected by Matthew.



Thanks for the welcome oftheherd1[emoji846]

No worries [emoji1360]


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 13, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Brian King (Oct 13, 2016)

Welcome to martial talk!
Regards
Brian King


----------

